# 2018 Nissan Leaf Review and First Drive



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *When the original Nissan Leaf debuted eight years ago, it was hailed as the affordable electric vehicle. At the time, its range was low, but as one of the first mass-market EVs, it quickly grew a cult-like following for its technology and spaceship looks.*
> 
> Today, the EV competition is fierce with big names like Tesla trying to get into the affordable electric vehicle category. Nissan’s new Leaf has a lot to live up to. It has to appeal to current fans who adore it, but also go head-to-head with some stiff competition and attempt to draw in more mainstream customers. It’s not an easy task.
> 
> While the 2018 Nissan Leaf technically shares the same platform as the old car, it feels all new. It has an upgraded 110-kW electric motor and a 40-kWh lithium-ion battery pack. Nissan claims 150 miles (241 km) of range with this version.


Read more about the 2018 Nissan Leaf Review and First Drive at AutoGuide.com.


----------

